# A question about pooping...



## CleverGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Sooooo,

I've been eating clean for a week now and before I was a every other day kind of girl... I'm now going 5/6 times a day! Is this my body cleaning out all of the rubbish? Or should I be worried.

Sorry for such a crappy post (hehe)

x


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Depending on just how much "cleaner" your diet is, then I would imagin it is a combination of your body processing food more efficiently, and it clearing out all the crap (boom, boom!) in your system.

I wouldn't be too alarmed unless your still this 'regular' in a weeks time.


----------



## CleverGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

A massive change, I ate 90% processed rubbish and 2 litres of fizzy pop and lucazade a day!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah well, that kinda stuff does tend to stick in your colon/intestines. I would gues (hope??) that after a few days things will start to get back to a normal frequency.

Wonder if thats what REM were asking Kenneth about? :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There you go clever, your second post answers post number 1.


----------



## CleverGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for your replies! Xx


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

I had the same issue when I started to eat clean, but everything went to normal in 2 weeks time


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Any change in diet is reflected in what comes out the other end. When I change veggies(which I chow down a lot of) you can definitely tell!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Sadly I'm somewhat of an expert in this area. Liam from extreme doesnt call me Dr. Jobbie paws for no reason!

A diet rich in fruit, veg and wholegrain fibre speeds up transit time through your colon, hence the increase in frequency. Don't worry its considered healthy. Id imagine your body will eventually get used to the regime.


----------

